# 98 200sx sunroof leak



## mascoloj (Apr 27, 2004)

My sunroof has been leaking for some time and has also been fixed by Nissan several times. My warranty is up however and I thought I would tackle it myself. After some major testing and troubleshooting I have finally figured out what is going on and how the water is coming in.

The drainage holes work fine and let the water flow out the car, but water is getting caught under the lid assembly that is attached to the sunroof. So just to explain this a little clearer, the sunroof sits on 2 metal braces, the 2 metal braces are connected to the track, the water is seaping between the glass of the sunroof and the metal braces - a very tight squeeze for the water.

I figured out how to get the sunroof off the car - take out the 6 bolts holding it in, and I see the tiny philip screws securing the metal brace to the glass. My question is, is there some kind of sealant that should be between the glass and this brace? When I take out the sunroof, and have everything disassembled, I am thinking about using caulk to seal the two pieces together but I don't know if this is wise. can someone help me out a little and let me know how the assemble should work and what my options are for fixing it besides bringing it to Nissan?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

use the weather sealant stuff... its clear like rubber cement but easier to get off tha caulk if you need to do it again.


----------



## mascoloj (Apr 27, 2004)

This weather sealant, where can I get it ( maybe homedepot or sears?) and is it called weather sealant?

Thanks again
Joe


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

no you can actually get it at an auto parts store, its the stuff they use to seal the area around the windows to stop leaks as well...


----------

